# Gym Mat Flooring for CF475 Power Rack



## Mmachine78 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi All,

New to these forums and looking for some advice!

Just starting out setting up a home gym in my conservatory and think I'm going to get either the CF475 or CF485 package from Power House Fitness.

I am not sure of what Mat Flooring to get. I have seen a lot of people mention Horse stable mats but would 2 of these do the job? So i would have a 6ft wide and 8ft in length.

I am looking to start doing the stronglifts 5x5 and will have a 7ft olympic bar so not sure if the 6ft would be wide enough to dead lift etc.

The other option is to get some interlocking tiles but these work out more expensive but slightly wider at 2m (about 18cm wider) and then the length would be 2.5m so about the same as 8ft.

Do you think the 18cm difference is needed?

Any advice on what to go for would be great and if anyone has any recommendations that would be greatly received too!!

Cheers!!


----------

